# Trading US indexes



## whitehorshoe (9 February 2015)

A friend of mine wants to trade on the US indices. Assuming he was over 18yo, is it actually possible or do you require things such as a US bank account, US's equivalent of a TFN, etc...


----------



## StockTrader010 (10 February 2015)

whitehorshoe said:


> A friend of mine wants to trade on the US indices. Assuming he was over 18yo, is it actually possible or do you require things such as a US bank account, US's equivalent of a TFN, etc...




A simple online Australian brokerage account would do. You don't need an account with a US broker to trade US indices...


----------

